# 5 wood vs 3 hybrid vs 3 iron



## shewy (Dec 13, 2016)

Whats your weapon of choice with regards to the long second shot? Hybrid, 5 wood or 3 iron?
I carry a 3 iron but it's got to be a perfect lie, 5 wood the same, hybrid a bit more versatile, thing is I hit the 3 iron the best, can't think I'm missing out though.


----------



## hovis (Dec 13, 2016)

5 wood in the winter and 17 degree rescue in summer


----------



## JT77 (Dec 13, 2016)

I love a good 3 iron, but recently changed sticks and don't carry one at present, I have a 19 degree hybrid and a 20 that I'm currently working out which is best to see what I keep and what I shift on.


----------



## PaulyMcK (Dec 13, 2016)

Anything from around 180-200 yards from the green I would usually use my 23" Hybrid.

Currently a 24 handicap so just trying to get it up close to the green for a chance at an up and down.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 13, 2016)

I've always struggled with lower lofted hybrids. Anything 20Â° or less I have to work hard to make it fly. 
Hence, I use a 3 wood/5 wood combo or a 4wood/7wood combo depending on......how I feel, what clouds are in the sky and the state of the Country...ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤”


----------



## Garush34 (Dec 13, 2016)

Just got rid of the 3 iron in my bag, couldn't hit its consistently enough. Not a huge fan of hybrids but may look into getting one to fill the gap there. So currently I'd just hit a 4 iron and then pitch on.


----------



## fundy (Dec 13, 2016)

carry a 3 iron and a 17 degree hybrid, both work well, the 3 iron hits it far lower though


----------



## turkish (Dec 13, 2016)

shewy said:



			Whats your weapon of choice with regards to the long second shot? Hybrid, 5 wood or 3 iron?
I carry a 3 iron but it's got to be a perfect lie, 5 wood the same, hybrid a bit more versatile, thing is I hit the 3 iron the best, can't think I'm missing out though.
		
Click to expand...

I'm the same I have Titleist TMB 3 iron and absolutely love it but needs to be on the fairway or a very good lie in the rough- thick and/or wet rough you can forget it. went for a bit with a 5 wood but really didnt find it too different to my 3 wood so when in said rough have went to gripping right down the shaft on the 3 wood and works quite well just not as high as a hybrid. 

Can't get on with Hybrids- hooking machines for me.


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 13, 2016)

I've messed about loads with 5 woods, hybrids, 3 irons etc between my 3 wood and my 4i down, never really settled on anything although I probably preferred 5 woods to 18 (ish) degree hybrids.

Think I've found the perfect solution for me now.....  Have a TMB 2 iron which is great off the tee round my place and then a 4 hybrid that I can hit much higher than a 4 iron and out of iffy lies.  Then 5i - 60*.

Perfick :thup:


----------



## Region3 (Dec 13, 2016)

I've had all 3 over the last few years.

The 5 wood carried about 10yds further than the other 2 for me and I didn't like the gap to 4 iron.

The 3 iron and hybrid carry a similar distance but I feel I can hit high or low with the iron, and also trust myself to hit it straighter than the hybrid for tight tee shots.

So for now the 3 iron wins the day, but the hybrid won't get sold so I can switch back if I need/want to.

I'll never have a 5 wood again unless further down the line I lose a wedge but I can't see that happening.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 13, 2016)

5 iron for me. Probably goes longer and straighter than any of the other choices.


----------



## chip barm (Dec 13, 2016)

always been a weakness for me the second shot. just bought a 21Â° 5HL to replace the 19Â° hybrid i never really got on with.


----------



## londonlewis (Dec 13, 2016)

Hybrid. Don't carry a 3 iron anymore and never had a 5 wood. 

sometimes I might take a 4 iron over the hybrid, depending on the situation. If I am striking it well, I am comfortable smashing a 4 and staying out of trouble.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Dec 13, 2016)

Driver, 2h then 4 iron for me currently

Dont really need the distance of a 3 wood as my 2h goes miles and bridges the gap between Driver and iron. I own a 3 iron but i cant see me taking it near a course, unless i fancy using it off the tee.

Not to mention i cant hit a 3 wood of grass for love nor money.I can boom one nicely off the range matts, but grass? you are having a laugh

I do own a very nice 3h but honestly forgot i owned it until a saw it on my signature. Cracked the face and have been to lazy to contact Adams. need to pull my finger out


----------



## JamesR (Dec 13, 2016)

Currently it's a 5 wood. But I intend to replace this with a weak 3 wood/4 wood.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 13, 2016)

I have a 7 wood which I nicked off my dad as he said he couldn't use it. I'm getting better at using it, and it feels really nice when you catch it right. My longest iron is a 5 and I don't have any hybrids so I use the 7w.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 13, 2016)

its would depend on the distance of the 2nd shot and the conditions.

very long with no specific carry, into the wind , if i had a good enough lie, could be driver, or 3 wood or 2 hybrid/2 iron


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 13, 2016)

Driver, mini driver, 17 and 23 hybrids before 5 iron. 

I used to love my nike covert 5 wood. Sold it do make by bag match and can't hit the titleists (915/7) for toffee. Latest hybrids are the only ones that I've ever had confidence in hitting.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 13, 2016)

3 Iron got canned eons ago!

20* Hybrid if actually going for a green. 4-Wood (easy if wanting the same distance) if not going for green. Hybrid actually flies (much) lower, but stops quicker.


----------



## Wayman (Dec 13, 2016)

Driver 
2 iron
3 iron
My set up. Just got 2 iron I like it first couple hits


----------



## pool888 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hybrid would by my normal choice, but I think a 4 hybrid or 7 wood would be more the equivalent for distance to a 3 iron.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Dec 13, 2016)

I use the ghastly/stealthy looking [delete as appropriate] Ping Crossover things, a #4 to answer the OP's question. Ugly but unnervingly effective. I prefer irons but can't get my hands to generate the necessary welly to get a 3 iron going well. It's touch and go with a four too. 

Certain courses I play suit a hybrid (I do like them quite a lot but I'm a bit inconsistent) but the Ping efforts are the best compromise I've found so far. A 17.5Â° 915h switch will also be a recurring theme, I think.


----------



## Fish (Dec 13, 2016)

4w is my weapon of choice, I can really crack it at times, even the odd miss hits with it aren't that damaging, it's my baby, won the 3-club challenge with it this season, it'll never leave my bag.


----------



## Sats (Dec 13, 2016)

Got a 5w and a 3utility iron as well as the 3HB - I flutter between them depending on me, weather, time of year etc Still can't make my mind up stupid 14 club rule.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 13, 2016)

Depends on the yardage. My 5W goes 195-210 and my 3H goes 180-190. What's a 3 iron?


----------



## Hendy (Dec 14, 2016)

Carry a 2 iron. Much more control over it than my hybrid (hit both around 200-210 yards). Been thinking about a 5 wood tbh. But not sure if i just be wasting my money or getting more yardage which will effect the balance of the bag. I feel am More of a iron player than a wood player aswell


----------



## KenL (Dec 14, 2016)

Ping crossover 3 iron, loft of a 2 iron really.
Also have a normal 3 iron in my i25 set.
I ditched my 3 wood as the crossover goes almost as far and is more versatile/consistent.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 14, 2016)

I am a hybrid fan, got a 17 degree which replaced my 5 wood and a 24 degree which covers the gap between that and 5 iron. It is possibly the shorter shaft length but I hit the hybrid so much better than any of the 5 woods I tried without losing out on to much distance. In all honesty I tend to hit little hybrids rather than a 5 iron now as well given how much more consistent I am with them. My next set of irons could well end up stopping at a 6 iron. It's quite a shift as a few years a go I had a 3 iron as a go to club off the tee, wouldn't or more likely couldn't consider that as a viable option now


----------



## KenL (Dec 14, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What's a 3 iron?
		
Click to expand...

A club carried by good golfers.


Seriously, a better option on a links course than a hybrid for me.


----------



## Craigg (Dec 14, 2016)

Ping G20  20* Hybrid for me. Ugly as sin but far more consistent than the other two options for me.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm finding myself in this kind of conundrum just now.

My 5 wood is a wonderful bat, but flies very high. Ideal for a second shot into a par 5 where I want the ball to come down very soft.

The is also a clear gap between my 4 iron (24Â°) and my 5 wood (19Â°) and the obvious shaft lengths.

I'm toying with a the idea of a 20Â° hybrid, despite my loathing of hybrid clubs, to bridge the gap.

I'll only consider pulling the trigger *if *the fight is similar to my 5 wood so I don't have gapping issues.


----------



## Evesdad (Dec 14, 2016)

Can't hit fairway woods for my life so stick with the hybrid!


----------



## Roops (Dec 19, 2016)

Looking to ditch my Hybrid for a Ping Crossover. Prefer irons all day long over Hybrid's. I feel I can shape my irons either way, but have no idea at all where the hybrid is going to go. So would be irons in place of f/w wood or hybrid.


----------



## turkish (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm actually thinking of changing my setup to have 3 wood - 3 iron - 4 hybrid - 5 iron.

As previously said I don't get on great with hybrids but for playing out the rough i could probably do with one but I'm loathe to lose my 3 iron TMB as love it- just not great for out the rough.


----------



## shewy (Dec 19, 2016)

I just ordered a jpx fli hi 3 iron with a steel shaft so see how it goes, getting the same shaft put in my 4 iron as the rest of my set as well.


----------



## DRW (Dec 19, 2016)

One Planer said:



			I'm toying with a the idea of a 20Â° hybrid
		
Click to expand...

One planar is that you posting, did you really say that, has your account been hacked


----------



## GeeJay (Dec 19, 2016)

Longest iron I carry is a 5-iron, frankly struggle hitting my irons which are a work in progress. I have a 4h (24 deg) which I find to be very versatile from 150-160 up. From 190-210 I use a 5-wood, 3-wood for anything longer, probably up to about 220-230 yds carry on a good strike.


----------



## hines57 (Dec 19, 2016)

5 wood or 22 degree hybrid depending on the lie. The hybrid is the safest option for me.


----------



## Capella (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't have the clubhead speed for long irons, the longest one I can hit reasonably well is the 5 iron, so for me it is the choice between wood (I carry a three wood and a seven wood) or hybrid. And for me that decision depends completely on the lie. When I am on the fairway and it is mostly about covering distance, I normally prefer the woods, just because they give me a bit more power and (especially in summer) roll. When I am in the semi or in a shallow fairway bunker, I will use the hybrid, which gives me slightly less distance but normally makes much better contact with the ball under those circumstances. Also, my 22 Â° hybrid has proven to be pretty straight and reliable. 

In winter I normally don't carry the woods at all, because the grass on the fairways gets so long and it is really rare that I find a lie where I would be comfortable hitting them.


----------



## GreggerKBR (Dec 19, 2016)

Similar story for me... in the end went to Nike Vapor Pro Flex with adjustable Flex-loft 3w + 5w + 2 HyB + 4 Hyb and so only have 5 iron down.
Gives me options to loft each to fit the gap and course requirements.  They're all easy enough to hit, flight and shape, way easier than a 3 iron!

On the Hybrids, the sole and leading edge are rounded not flat like most Hybrids, so I can dig balls out of fluffy lies and hit them low or high etc.

14 club rule was fine when we all had 1 wedge, but it's a challenge now!

I did play a few rounds with just a 54* wedge in my bag and didn't really suffer... which leads to the question
How many wedges and what lofts?


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 19, 2016)

GreggerKBR said:



			Similar story for me... in the end went to Nike Vapor Pro Flex with adjustable Flex-loft 3w + 5w + 2 HyB + 4 Hyb and so only have 5 iron down.
Gives me options to loft each to fit the gap and course requirements.  They're all easy enough to hit, flight and shape, way easier than a 3 iron!

On the Hybrids, the sole and leading edge are rounded not flat like most Hybrids, so I can dig balls out of fluffy lies and hit them low or high etc.

14 club rule was fine when we all had 1 wedge, but it's a challenge now!

I did play a few rounds with just a 54* wedge in my bag and didn't really suffer... which leads to the question
How many wedges and what lofts?
		
Click to expand...

I think thats half the issue if im honest. Most of us from 5 iron up probably have another 5-7 clubs that can all go the same distance depending on strike. Imo, far more important to be comfortable on the shorter shots. For me, anything above 200 yards as an approach im happy getting anywhere near it. I'd rather accept my longest hybrid will leave me short and have a safe shot from the fairway at a green than try and button a low lofted wood and end up in trouble.,


----------

